# eeney meeney miney moe...



## annemariegrrr

la traduccion al espanol que tengo para "eeney meeney miney moe" es la siguiente:

de tin marin de dos pingue cuca la macara titere fue, yo no fui fue tete pegale pegale que el si fue

esto aplica en todos países o solamente PR?  gracias!


----------



## Mei

Hola,



annemariegrrr said:


> de tin marin de dos pingue cuca la macara titere fue, yo no fui fue tete pegale pegale que el si fue



Esto no tiene ningún sentido para mi.


eeney meeney miney moe... ¿esto es inglés? ¿es correcto? 

Espera a ver más opiniones.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## annemariegrrr

si, es inglés... es un refrán que se dice para escoger entre cosas.  por ejemplo, si no tienes ninguna idea en una pregunta en un examen... se escoge usando "eeney meeney miney moe," una adivina.


----------



## Mirlo

Es una canción en la que el muchacho y la muchacha tienen que elegir entre varios o varias, pero también es un juego infantíl (de elección).
En Panamá usabamos:
Tin Marín de dos pingués,
cuca la macara titire fue,
yo no fuí, fue pepé, 
pégale pégale que ella fué..
y aunque no tenga sentido era solo un juego..
saludos,


----------



## Mei

annemariegrrr said:


> si, es inglés... es un refrán que se dice para escoger entre cosas.  por ejemplo, si no tienes ninguna idea en una pregunta en un examen... se escoge usando "eeney meeney miney moe," una adivina.



Ah ok 

Yo lo que digo en este caso es "pito, pito, gorgorito, dónde vas tú tan bonito. A la era verdadera, pim, pam fuera. Tu te vas y tu te quedas"  ...pero esperate porque seguro que hay muchas maneras de decirlo.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Snita

Así me lo sé yo:

Pinto, Pinto
_Para jugar y para echar a suertes

_Pinto, pinto,
gorgorito,
saca la vaca
de veinticinco.
-¿En qué lugar?
-En Portugal.
-¿En qué calleja?
-En la Moraleja.
-Esconde esa mano
que viene la vieja.

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Otra un poco más larga: Una dola, tela catola, quila quilete, estaba la reina en su gabinete, vino Gil apagó el candil, candil candilón, cuenta veinte que las veinte son... y a partir de aquí cuentas 20, y se te toca el 20 te puedes ir dando por j*dido, porque te toca ligártela (o quedártela).

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## kpc

Cuando era nina yo, en el noroeste de EE.UU., deciamos:

Eeney meeney miney moe...
Catch a tiger by his toe
If he hollers make him pay
Fifty dollars everyday
My mom said to pick the very best one
and you - are - not - it.


----------



## DCPaco

En mi rancho:

Tin Marín de don Pingüé,
Cúcara, Mácara, Títere fue
yo no fui, fue Teté,
pégale, pégale
con la punta del pie.


----------



## Soy Yo

Un amigo cubano hace años me enseñó esta versión:

Tin Marín de Dos Pingüé
Cúcara Mácara Títere fue.
Pasó la mula, pasó Miguel.
¿Cuántas patas tiene el gato?
Una, dos, tres y cuatro.
La manzana se pasea
de la sala al comedor.
No me pinches con cuchillo...
¡pínchame con tenedor!

Otro en inglés:

One potato two potato three potato four.
Five potato six potato seven potato more!

Otra versión de eeny meeny miney mo.

Eenie meenie miney mo
catch a tiger by his toe.
If he hollers make him pay
Fifteen dollars every day.
O U T spells OUT YOU GO
to Uncle Jack's house
with a dirty dish rag in your mouth!

OK, OK, so it's disgusting.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

annemariegrrr said:


> la traduccion al espanol que tengo para "eeney meeney miney moe" es la siguiente:
> 
> de tin marin de dos pingue cuca la macara titere fue, yo no fui fue tete pegale pegale que el si fue
> 
> esto aplica en todos países o solamente PR? gracias!


 
En el Perú lo decimos prácticamente igual: "de tin marín de dó pingüé cuca la mácara títere fue, yo no fui, fue teté, pégale pégale que ella fue"


----------



## annemariegrrr

wow tantas variaciones!! que bueno.  gracias a tod@s.


----------



## A_lynx

Me gustaría saber la ortografía correcta de esta expresión: ¿las palabras están separadas por guiones?; ¿la primera palabra es EENEY o EENY?; ¿la tercera palabra es MINY, MINEY, MINIE...?

Gracias de antenano


----------



## Rivendell

annemariegrrr said:


> si, es inglés... es un refrán que se dice para escoger entre cosas. por ejemplo, si no tienes ninguna idea en una pregunta en un examen... se escoge usando "eeney meeney miney moe," una adivina.


 

You already have several version of the Spanish "Pito, Pito, Golgorito...".   

So, when we don't know what to choose we say: _"Me la jugué / juego a Pito, Pito, Golgorito"._

What is the full sentence in English??


----------



## annemariegrrr

eeney meeney miney moe, catch a tiger by his toe, if he hollers let him go, eeney meeney miney moe...

there may be variations!


----------



## Cubanboy

A_lynx said:


> Me gustaría saber la ortografía correcta de esta expresión: ¿las palabras están separadas por guiones?; ¿la primera palabra es EENEY o EENY?; ¿la tercera palabra es MINY, MINEY, MINIE...?
> 
> Gracias de antenano



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eeny,_meeny,_miny,_*moe*


----------



## Cubanboy

Soy Yo said:


> Un amigo cubano hace años me enseñó esta versión:
> 
> Tin Marín de Dos Pingüé
> Cúcara Mácara Títere fue.
> Pasó la mula, pasó Miguel.
> *Mira a ver quién fue.*
> ¿Cuántas patas tiene el gato?
> Una, dos, tres y cuatro.
> La manzana se pasea
> de la sala al comedor.
> No me pinches con cuchillo...
> ¡pínchame con tenedor!
> 
> *Hola, Soy Yo. Bueno yo soy Cubanboy (just kidding). Hacía años que no oía eso; más bien desde niño y como dicen por ahí ¨Recordar es volver a vivir¨.
> Saludos y gracias por remontarme a mi infancia. Quién tuviera una máquina del tiempo y pudiera volver atrás.
> Saludos cordiales.
> CB.*


----------



## funichu

aqui tienes otra versión de una que he visto en un post anterior y una nueva:
*uni,doli,teli,catoli,estando la reina sentada en su silleta,vino el rey apagó el candil, candil,candol,cuentalas bien, que veinte son*

y la nueva:

*una mosca puñetera,se cagó en la carretera, pin,pon, fuera.*


----------



## sunce

Yo me sé esta otra versión, para jugar a "guardias y ladrones"
*Una, dole, tele, catole, quile, quilete, estaba la reina en su gabinete, vino gil, apagó el candil, candil candilón, guardia y ladrón.*


----------



## robjh22

My wife says it in Chinese. It sounds like a bunch of pots and pans falling on the floor.

I do LOVE the Spanish equivalent: "pito, pito, gorgorito, dónde vas tú tan bonito ...." Adorable


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

robjh22 said:


> I do LOVE the Spanish equivalent: "pito, pito, gorgorito, dónde vas tú tan bonito ...." Adorable


I don't know whether you'd love my cousin's version: "Tico tico, solorico, quién te dio tamaño pico..."

He's from the countryside (open land), but I've never heard anyone saying it like that, neither there, nor anywhere else...


----------



## robjh22

Yes, in fact I do like that! Though I can't imagine what "solorico" means. Of course, I don't know what "eenie" or "moe" means in English either!

Thank you for that contribution to my long list of interesting phrases.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

robjh22 said:


> Yes, in fact I do like that! Though I can't imagine what "solorico" means. Of course, I don't know what "eenie" or "moe" means in English either!
> 
> Thank you for that contribution to my long list of interesting phrases.


He he, my pleasure.  If you want some more, just PM me (we have many, many 'interesting' phrases in Caracas).

Oh, and we also have "De tin marín de dos _*pirigüey*_"...


----------



## clixangel

Hi everyone


Heres some more from British school playgrounds....

Ip dip, sky blue, who's it? Not you. Not because you're dirty, not because you're clean, my mother says you're the fairy queen.

Ip dip dip, my blue ship, sailing on the water, like a cup and saucer.

Ippa dippa dation, my operation, how many people are waiting at the station?

Ip dip doo, the cat's got 'flu, the dog's got chicken pox, and so have you.

Ip dip do, the cat's got the flu, the monkey's got the chicken-pox, so out goes you. Not because you're dirty, not because you're clean, my mum says you're out of the football team.

Ip dip doo, doggie did a poo, cat did a wee wee, out goes you.

Angel


----------



## PPC

En Chile decimos:

Ene tene tu, cape nane nu, tisa fa, tumbala, es tas tes tis tos tu, para que salgas tu ene el nombre de Jesus un dos tres.

No tengo idea de como se escribe, a proposito....

No vi nada parecido en lo anotado antes.  Que variaciones!!!


----------



## Cubanboy

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> I don't know whether you'd love my cousin's version: "Tico tico, solorico, quién te dio tamaño pico..."
> 
> He's from the countryside (open land), but I've never heard anyone saying it like that, neither there, nor anywhere else...




*Hola, Sweetie. ¿Cómo estás? Tutto bene por aquí. Te deseo muchas felicidades (atrasadas) por el día de la mujer. La palabra correcta es:

**gorgorito.*

* (De gorgor).*

* 1.      m. coloq. Quiebro que se hace con la voz en la garganta, especialmente al cantar. U. m. en pl.*
*
solorico no existe. Tal vez la escucharon mal o se dice así en otra región. check this out: http://www.google.com.cu/search?hl=en&q=pito+pito+gorgorito&btnG=Search

Un beso y una rosa para ti.
Saludos.*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Lo sé, mi cubanito bello.  Como dije en mi post anterior, esa es la versión de mi primito llanero (en esa época era 'primito', ahora es un viejo ).  Jamás de los jamases he escuchado a nadie más usando esa versión, y menos que menos pretendía decir que esa es la manera correcta (ni siquiera en algún contexto loco y poco común)

Perdóname si te di esa impresión.

Ah, y gracias por las felicidades, nunca es tarde para desearle cosas buenas a alguien.  

Feliz viernes!


----------



## Cubanboy

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Lo sé, mi cubanito bello.  Como dije en mi post anterior, esa es la versión de mi primito llanero (en esa época era 'primito', ahora es un viejo ).  Jamás de los jamases he escuchado a nadie más usando esa versión, y menos que menos pretendía decir que esa es la manera correcta (ni siquiera en algún contexto loco y poco común)
> 
> Perdóname si te di esa impresión.
> 
> Ah, y gracias por las felicidades, nunca es tarde para desearle cosas buenas a alguien.
> 
> Feliz viernes!




Gracias, cariño. Me pongo colorado por lo de bello. No leí tu post anterior sorry. the same to you.
'Chau' como dicen los argentinos, por aquí están pasando La Montaña Rusa, una serie de TV y me encanta como hablan y la jerga que utilizan a la cual ya me voy acostumbrando.

Saludos.


----------



## dicentric

In catalan, to eliminate or to choose one person to do something, you can say:

*Uni dori, teri cuteri, mata la veri, veri virón, compta-les bé que dotze són.*


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
I think Annemarie needs just the firat line of the _retahíla_:
Tin marín de do pingüé, cúcara mácara títere ¡fue!

Some other counting/choosing retahílas:
En el arca de Noé, caben todos, caben todos.
El en arca de Noé, caben todos, ¡menos usted!

Pinuno, pindós, pintrés, pintrés, pincuatro, pincinco, pinséis, pinsiete, ¡Pinocho!

Or: En la casa de Pinocho todos cuentan hasta ocho:
Pinuno, pindós, pintrés, pintrés, pincuatro, pincinco , pinséis, pinsiete, ¡Pinocho!

Or: A la vuelta de mi casa, me encontré con Pinocho
y me dijo que contara, que contara hasta ocho: 
Pinuno, pindós, pintrés, pincuatro,
pincinco , pinséis, pinsiete, ¡Pinocho!

I hope this may be useful too.
Bye.


----------



## funichu

en respuesta a discentric:
uni, doli, quile, quileta, estando la reina sentada en su silleta, vino el rey, apagó el candil, candil, candol, cuantalas bien, que veinte son.(aunque realmente no son veinte, no me preguntes porqué,  siempre me lo han cantado así).


----------



## Watch123

Hi, very interesting thread, by the way. Do you know the British English equivalent one? Is it like the American one?
I think at least it starts by *eeney meeney miney moe... but then maybe is slightly different...*
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sylphadora

Yo soy de España y concozco las versiones de *Snita* y Antpax. La de Snita la he escuchado tal cual, pero la de Antpax la he escuchado con algunas variaciones. Son cancioncillas tan antiguas que existen mil versiones de cada una!!

También conozco otra "canción", pero esta ya es menos conocida: "En la casa de Pinocho, todos cuentan hasta ocho: pin-uno, pin-dos, pin-tres, pin-cuatro, pin-cinco, pin-seis- pin-siete-, pin-ocho!!". Se canta separando las sílabas y señalando con el dedo a una persona diferente por sílaba. excepto al cantar los números. Pero la parte de "pin-uno, pin-dos, etc.", no se separa por sílabas. De hecho, con cada "pin" solo se señala a una persona.

No conocía la versión inglesa de esta canción hasta hace poco, que me la he encontrado no en una, sino en dos películas!!  Primero la he oído en _Cherrybomb_, y hace unos días la volví a oír en _Kick-Ass_. Es lo que pasa cuando aprendo algo nuevo en inglés, que me lo encuentro una vez, y luego me lo encuentro cientas!! XD


----------



## arceki

Existe otra versión de la mosca que he visto por aqui:
Una mosca puñetera
se cagó en la carratera
y vinieron los bomberos
a tirarse cuatro pedos
PIM,PAM,PUM FUEGO.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Carolina Rocío said:


> En el Perú lo decimos prácticamente igual: "de tin marín de dó pingüé cuca la mácara títere fue, yo no fui, fue teté, pégale pégale que ella fue"



Así lo decimos también por acá.


----------



## eli-chi

Búkarus said:


> Or: A  la     vuel ta     de   *la-es qui na   *   me´n con tré      con    *don*  Pi no cho
> y me    di jo   que     con ta ra     has ta     o cho:
> Pinuno, pindós, pintrés, pincuatro,
> pincinco , pinséis, pinsiete, ¡Pinocho!


Esa era muy común -separando las sílabas como hice- junto con esta otra:
Cape nane nane nu, ene tene tene tu, 
(y separando las sílabas) 
la  más    be lla   e res  tú, en el nom bre de Je sús.

¡Seguro que había otras!, pero ya ni me acuerdo.


----------



## k-in-sc

In the English version that now goes "catch a tiger by his toe," the word "tiger" was substituted at some point in the past for a similar-sounding word that is an offensive term for a black person.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Búkarus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Or: En la casa de Pinocho todos cuentan hasta ocho:
> uno, dós, trés, trés, cuatro, cinco , séis, siete, ¡ocho!


 
Acá esta la decimos así (sin el "pin"), aunque creo que ya no se dicen más...

¡La de la mosca y la carretera me parece insuperable!


----------

